# Commodities Historical Data



## SmithyB (10 August 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am creating my own commodities index.

Therefore I need historical data.

Does anyone know a place where I can get free historical commodities data for industrial (steel, zinc, aluminium, copper, tin and lead) and agricultural (wheat, corn, berley, rice, soybeans) commodities going back to the 1960’s-1970’s.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RowanC (11 August 2016)

SmithyB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am creating my own commodities index.
> 
> ...




Take a look at Quandl.

They have a heap of different data sets for all sorts of things. Many are free.


----------

